# Seen this new dedicated EQ+Comp controller yet?



## charlieclouser (Jun 1, 2021)

Here's a pretty cool looking dedicated hardware controller for SSL-style EQ + Compressor plugins. It's NOT a MCU-type device, it's just a "dumb" knobby box, but it does have a few cool tricks.

- Knob layout mimics the GUI of many SSL-style channel strips.

- Encoders, not pots, and no displays or LED rings, so it doesn't need two-way communication.

- Can be used with Logic's "Learn Mode" to control plugins other than SSL-style stuff, so it could work as a generic channel strip controller that will edit whatever plugins you want - even synths.

- "Mouse Mode" will take control of the mouse pointer when a compatible plugin's GUI is open, and this mode can work with SSL, Waves, UAD, and Brainworx SSL plugins, all in the same session if needed. So that goes one better than SSL's dedicated controller. This mode does require that a background app be running though.

- Compact design, USB powered, and not too expensive at around $400.









Control Strip 2


A midi controller for your plugins. Also compatible in Pro Tools via an innovative new system called Mouse Mode. This versatile controller will work just about anywhere with anything.




www.rocksolidaudio.co.uk


----------



## dgburns (Jun 1, 2021)

Oh, this is interesting!


----------



## easyrider (Jun 1, 2021)

charlieclouser said:


> Here's a pretty cool looking dedicated hardware controller for SSL-style EQ + Compressor plugins. It's NOT a MCU-type device, it's just a "dumb" knobby box, but it does have a few cool tricks.
> 
> - Knob layout mimics the GUI of many SSL-style channel strips.
> 
> ...


I think it’s expensive for what it is….

When you could get this..






UC1 | Solid State Logic - Solid State Logic


UC1 is a hardware plug-in controller featuring dedicated knob-per-function Channel EQ and Dynamics controls, centre section featuring full Bus Compressor controls and authentic moving-coil gain reduction meter combine to offer the most effective way of controlling the SSL Native Channel Strip 2...




www.solidstatelogic.com


----------



## dgburns (Jun 1, 2021)

easyrider said:


> I think it’s expensive for what it is….
> 
> When you could get this..
> 
> ...


It looks slick, but why on earth did they put the compressor right smack dab in the middle ?? !! I dunno


----------



## sinkd (Jun 1, 2021)

easyrider said:


> I think it’s expensive for what it is….
> 
> When you could get this..
> 
> ...


If you already have an SSL emulation, I think the RS unit would be make sense--and I like the idea that it is laid out with parametric functions (not just a bunch of knobs) so that you can map it to other plugs intuitively. Looks like an elegant piece of kit.


----------



## kgdrum (Jun 1, 2021)

@charlieclouser 

Thanks for posting this.
Control Strip 2 indeed does look very nice.
For me one possible roadblock is they don’t list DP in their compatibility list,I emailed them so I hope they can let me know if this will work with DP.
I’m also wondering but I forgot to ask them if this will somehow be able to be used with non-SSL console emulations. I’m trying to figure out if everything is assignable or if it will only work with the SSL type control strip by default and can’t be reconfigured to work generically with other Contol strip/console emulations.
IMO it would be great if this could work as a Neve or API control strip, maybe they have plans to release individual Neve,API etc….. compatible Control Strips.
Very interesting 
Thanks
KG


----------



## charlieclouser (Jun 1, 2021)

easyrider said:


> I think it’s expensive for what it is….
> 
> When you could get this..
> 
> ...


The SSL UC1 is more than twice the price, and ONLY works with the SSL Channel Strip and Bus Compressor plugins, with no ability to map it in any way to send MIDI CC's or talk to any other plugin of any sort. The analog meter is a nice touch but I get major "okay, boomer" vibes from it.

The Control Strip at least allows you to talk to the big four SSL emulations (SSL, Waves, UAD, Brainworx) and of course can be used as a MIDI CC controller for anything else in the room. So, it's tempting for me just for that reason, since I could use it as a grab-n-go for Logic's stock eq and compressor. I have the SSL Channel Strip and Bus Compressor plugins but they are among my least-used on my rig.


----------



## charlieclouser (Jun 1, 2021)

kgdrum said:


> I’m also wondering but I forgot to ask them if this will somehow be able to be used with non-SSL console emulations. I’m trying to figure out if everything is assignable or if it will only work with the SSL type control strip by default and can’t be reconfigured to work generically with other Contol strip/console emulations.
> IMO it would be great if this could work as a Neve or API control strip, maybe they have plans to release individual Neve,API etc….. compatible Control Strips.
> Very interesting
> Thanks
> KG


They do have a video showing how to use Logic's "Learn Mode" and what settings to choose in order for the rotary encoders on the Control Strip to work correctly with any 0-127 control that can be addressed via MIDI CC's.

So it appears simple to map it to whatever plugin is in the foreground. Of course, some of the knob positions and labels might not match exactly to whatever plugin you're using, but for a basic grab-n-go EQ panel it looks pretty tasty. At least it looks like an EQ, which is more than I can say for generic knob panels like the Novation LaunchControl XL or whatever that thing I have is.


----------



## kgdrum (Jun 1, 2021)

@charlieclouser 
I’ve swapped a few emails with the developer Matt and it appears this will have potentially more universal capabilities in a few months.
This looks quite promising 👍


----------



## easyrider (Jun 1, 2021)

charlieclouser said:


> The SSL UC1 is more than twice the price, and ONLY works with the SSL Channel Strip and Bus Compressor plugins, with no ability to map it in any way to send MIDI CC's or talk to any other plugin of any sort. The analog meter is a nice touch but I get major "okay, boomer" vibes from it.
> 
> The Control Strip at least allows you to talk to the big four SSL emulations (SSL, Waves, UAD, Brainworx) and of course can be used as a MIDI CC controller for anything else in the room. So, it's tempting for me just for that reason, since I could use it as a grab-n-go for Logic's stock eq and compressor. I have the SSL Channel Strip and Bus Compressor plugins but they are among my least-used on my rig.


SSL are already working on other SSL strips for it and also working with Daw developers.

In fact Jim over at SSL has not ruled out working and allowing 360 (the main engine behind the UC1) to talk to third party licenced SSL developers like waves and Plugin alliance.


----------



## kgdrum (Jun 1, 2021)

Just to make myself clear if I understand what the developer is stating we can look beyond SSL only eventually.
I’m keeping my fingers crossed 🤞


----------



## charlieclouser (Jun 1, 2021)

kgdrum said:


> Just to make myself clear if I understand what the developer is stating we can look beyond SSL only eventually.
> I’m keeping my fingers crossed 🤞


Well, even as a dumb knobby box for MIDI CC use only, I still like the Control Strip. In fact, I kind of prefer dumb CC mode as it relies less on drivers, background apps, etc. and thus might be less susceptible to OS updates and have a longer lifespan in the studio.


----------



## kgdrum (Jun 1, 2021)

charlieclouser said:


> Well, even as a dumb knobby box for MIDI CC use only, I still like the Control Strip. In fact, I kind of prefer dumb CC mode as it relies less on drivers, background apps, etc. and thus might be less susceptible to OS updates and have a longer lifespan in the studio.


Good point, I totally agree 👍
But if this can also map for other control strips out of the SSL ecosystem it would be awesome!


----------

